# Getting a Puppy - New to Vizsla



## bb560m (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sure once I meet with the breeder we'll go over all this, but I'm too excited about finally getting a V so I'd like to know asap. Here are my q's:

Running & Walks:
From what I understand up to age 4 months they should get a max. of 1 min/week of age, after that 5 mins/month of age. What age does this go up to?

Is it ok for them to run at the park off leash at any age or should you 100% restrict running until a certain age?

The puppy I am getting is 100% for a pet/companion and has some spots of white on its paws and chest (and one of them that is available has a spot on top of its head, but I don't think I'm getting that one) - I'd prefer a solid copper color, but I guess this isn't that big of a deal. Is it possible it may grow out (the parents are 100% copper - no white)?

Thanks so much - 4 more weeks until she's here!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you have any other pics? I'm not sure that is a Vizsla. That coloring will not grow out. I'm not sure that's a pure bread V. If being sold as one and you still wanted it, I would check the pedigree.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree, that doesn't really look like a V. The body doesn't look right, and only a small amount of white on the feet or chest is acceptable. That dog has way too much white on its feet. I'd check the pedigree for sure

As for your question, holy crap if my little guy who is 9 1/2 weeks only got 9 minutes of exercise a day, he would go insano and my house would be destroyed. Not sure where you are getting that info from. We go out for a minimum of 45 mins a day for walks and then he plays in the yard for at least another 45 and he's still has soooo much energy


----------



## bb560m (Oct 27, 2010)

You guys have me very worried now. Here is the breeders page: http://www.fidlersfarm.com/ and some videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/daddyfid

I think it might just be an awkward pose, they certainly look like Vizslas to me, and only a couple have white on them (out of 10)...

I'm not showing it, but obviously I want it to look like a V and will probably be getting one that is 100% solid.


----------



## florencebear (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi

As far as your question re. exercise, we were advised to keep Florence in the garden until a week after her final shot. That meant she was 13 weeks before we took her out. We took her out twice a day for about 15 minutes each time. This was off lead running on soft terrain. Now she is nearly 7 months old and we have increased run time to 40 minutes twice a day - mostly still on grass, with may be 5 minutes on lead walking on tarmac. We have always been told that until their growth plates have closed it is important not to over-exercise as this can lead to problems later in life. She would run for hours and we would love to go for longer walks, but this is our vet's advice. We are lucky in that we are at home all day and she has access to the garden at all times, I appreciate that not everyone is in that position. By about 9 months we hope to walk her for longer and on-lead road work is great for muscle building.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

bb560m said:


> You guys have me very worried now. Here is the breeders page: http://www.fidlersfarm.com/ and some videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/daddyfid
> 
> I think it might just be an awkward pose, they certainly look like Vizslas to me, and only a couple have white on them (out of 10)...
> 
> I'm not showing it, but obviously I want it to look like a V and will probably be getting one that is 100% solid.



I wouldn't be too worried just yet. That's a reputable breeder/trialer whose reputation could be damaged by not selling pure bred Vizslas. They may not "conform" to breed standards, but that doesn't mean they are not pure bred Vizlsas.If you look at the pictures in the performance dog section, you can see that one of the dogs, it would appear to be "Boots", is the reason for "throwing" white. He has a white blaze, and white "boots".
Those a very young puppies, probably 4-6 weeks in those pic's. They just look like "puppies" right now. Little butter beans with smushed faces. 
Tika, my V, has white on her chest, her stomach is white, she has a little white between some of her toes, and she has one white toe and toe nail. She's a beautiful girl.

Breed Standard for appearance. AKC

"Golden rust in varying shades. Lighter shadings over the sides of the neck and shoulders giving the appearance of a "saddle" are common.Solid dark mahogany and pale yellow are faulty. White on the forechest, preferably as small as possible, and white on the toes are permissible. Solid white extending above the toes or white anywhere else on the dog except the forechest is a disqualification. When viewing the dog from the front, white markings on the forechest must be confined to an area from the top of the sternum to a point between the elbows when the dog is standing naturally. White extending on the shoulders or neck is a disqualification.White due to aging or scarring mustnot be faulted. The Vizsla is self-colored, with the color of the eyes, eye-rims, lips, nose, toenails and pads of feet blending with the color of the coat."


----------



## bb560m (Oct 27, 2010)

Gunnr: I am concerned because someone above said the body didn't look like a V - does it to you or at least in the other pics?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

bb560m said:


> Gunnr: I am concerned because someone above said the body didn't look like a V - does it to you or at least in the other pics?


 It looks like a very young Vizsla puppy too me. Those pics are taken at a funny angle, shooting down. If the camera was set to auto focus, and not center weighted or spot, the camera performed an algorithm to bring the entire area into the "best" focus.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep, looks like "Boots" has passed on his markings but mum and dad are both very handsome so I don't think you've got anything to worry about! Fine looking dogs! just go with your gut instinct of which pup you like the best (easier said than done - they all look adorable!), unless you're going to show or breed. Ask to see their records if you're worried, breeder should be happy to show you. Have fun with your new Viz!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking at the pics in the links, I stand corrected. Yes, they look like Vizslas for sure. My guess is that poor little guy(s) with the white markings will not sell for top dollar. * If* your paying for a pure V; you should get OFA certs, 4 gen pedigree and AKC papers. Either way you will love them. Enjoy your new puppy! ;D


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Gunnr said:


> bb560m said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnr: I am concerned because someone above said the body didn't look like a V - does it to you or at least in the other pics?
> ...


After looking at the pictures on the breeders website I will also say I stand corrected. Those are kind of crap pictures, and I didn't realize how young they were in those pictures. 


However, I will say that I don't really think that the breeder is doing the right thing by breeding dogs that don't meet breed standards. Those white paws came from somewhere (even though you say the parents are both solid) and there is too much white. Seems like they are willing to compromise the breed just for the sake of breeding. We had a V that had white markings on his chest and we had to sign an agreement with the breeder not to use him to sire any litters because of that marking (not that my family was going to breed the dog anyway, he was strictly a family pet)


----------



## bb560m (Oct 27, 2010)

Phew - you guys had me worried. I have the OFA and pedigrees and everything looks fine. They bred these 2 for hunters and field trials - not to show. That being said, I don't think they expected that much white on a few of them (7/10 of them are solid, however).

Thanks for re-assuring me - phew!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

bb560m said:


> Phew - you guys had me worried. I have the OFA and pedigrees and everything looks fine. They bred these 2 for hunters and field trials - not to show. That being said, I don't think they expected that much white on a few of them (7/10 of them are solid, however).
> 
> Thanks for re-assuring me - phew!


 Give your puppy lots of love and affection and you'll be fine.

As to the white;

White is a color that we have been trying to breed out in the US ( can't speak for other countries). When you look at pics of some of the first V's imported to the US, they had white markings.
It is a color variant that is there, but a lot of breeders try to breed it out.


----------



## bb560m (Oct 27, 2010)

So back to the main question: exercise - what type of limits do I put on her?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

bb560m said:


> So back to the main question: exercise - what type of limits do I put on her?


\

You let her dictate the pace.
Puppies don't need to be exercised per se. They need the time to explore and run around and at their own pace. 
She'll nose around doing nothing, seemingly, and then crash on her own. Get her used to the collar and leash. No walking, just having to pull the leash around and gently, very gently explore the end of the leashes boundry. The kitchen floor is more than enough room.
She will do 4 things. Play,eat,sleep, and go to the bathroom. The moment she stops doing one of the first three activities, she's looking to go to the bathroom. Be diligent, watch for it, get her out the door as quickly as possible, and you'll have her house trained in a few weeks.

Enjoy her, most of all.


----------

